# Considering TiVo with 4 TVs, FiOS... best option?



## Captriker (Dec 31, 2017)

im considering moving to TiVo. I currently have 4 TVs but only 2-3 max are in use at a time. I was going to go with the 1TB and 4 tuners and 3 minis. Should I get the 6 tuner instead? I don’t DVR much. Rarely more than one program at a time. I really want to eliminate cable box fees. One sub for 4 TVs.

Also, with FiOS, I’ve used MoCA in the past. I’m assuming I can use MoCA on two of the TVs and Ethernet on the other two? The Ethernet is independent from the MoCA at this time. The FiOS router should be my MoCA Bridge right?

Thanks.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Sounds like a good plan to me. 4 will probably be enough. You're correct on all your other points, assuming you're talking about the 4-tuner Roamio. Others have Moca built in and wouldn't necessarily need Moca from the router, depending on what's connected to what.

If you want to save money, go for the Roamio OTA which includes lifetime, then add a $20 cable card bracket from ebay to it. Otherwise you're looking at a few hundred bucks more.

If you find that 4 tuners isn't enough, you can always resell and get most of your money back then buy a 6 or add a second 4.


----------



## Captriker (Dec 31, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback. I was getting the Bolt Vox and Bolt Minis. 

The cable card sled sounds like an idea if I want to add a TV without a Mini, but it wouldn’t have DVR Access. Which is fine for one of the TVs.

Thanks.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

You misunderstand. The bracket turns a cheap Roamio into an expensive one, full featured, DVR access and all. Your option, including lifetime is going to run you about $700, mine about $300. If you don't get lifetime, you're still paying a fee ($15). Just sayin'.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Captriker said:


> I was getting the Bolt Vox and Bolt Minis.


FYI...

BOLT VOX 500GB & 1TB ==> 4 tuners, with all 4 dedicated to either OTA or CableCARD
BOLT VOX 3TB ==> 6 tuners, CableCARD-only

And "Mini VOX" is the product name for the latest Mini offering, with 4K support, faster processor, etc.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm on Fios with a 6 tuner Bolt and 4 minis. Bolt is the MoCa and two mini's are cable two are Ethernet. Works with no issues. No Tuning adapters required.


----------



## dirtsy (Oct 29, 2017)

From my understanding, CableCard activation via FiOS is pretty painless (according to my bro-lo, via Verizon website)...I upgraded his Roamio OTA Lifetime with an eBay purchased cable card bracket...all-in-all, success!


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

mdavej said:


> *If you want to save money*, go for the Roamio OTA which includes lifetime, then add a $20 cable card bracket from ebay to it. Otherwise you're looking at a few hundred bucks more.


I'd recommend buying a Roamio OTA, putting in the cable card because I like the Live Guide, elapsed time displayed for a recording on the screen and time displayed on the screen (all MIA on the Bolt Vox/Hydra software). The Roamio OTA offers the ability to expand the hard drive to larger capacities than is possible with the Bolt. If I had to replace my Tivo, I would go this route and not to save money, I think it is a better DVR.

There have been some problems with the larger hard drives on the Bolt. There is a report of slower internet connection speeds to the Bolt versus the Roamio from on poster here.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

FWIW, all my recordings on Hydra show time elapsed, and I get a live guide on the channel I'm watching if I up arrow. Never wanted to have a clock on my screen all the time since I have one on my wrist, in my pocket, on my wall, on my microwave, etc., so I don't miss that.

And if you don't like Hydra on the the Bolt, you can downgrade (and lose voice control capability).

I'm with you 100% on your other points.


----------



## Captriker (Dec 31, 2017)

mdavej said:


> You misunderstand. The bracket turns a cheap Roamio into an expensive one, full featured, DVR access and all. Your option, including lifetime is going to run you about $700, mine about $300. If you don't get lifetime, you're still paying a fee ($15). Just sayin'.


So the Roamio can serve TV to the Minis and serve DVR content just like a Bolt? Interesting. It looks like the bracket is an easy enough install.


----------



## Captriker (Dec 31, 2017)

rdrrepair said:


> I'm on Fios with a 6 tuner Bolt and 4 minis. Bolt is the MoCa and two mini's are cable two are Ethernet. Works with no issues. No Tuning adapters required.


Thanks. This is what I was looking for.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Captriker said:


> So the Roamio can serve TV to the Minis and serve DVR content just like a Bolt? Interesting. It looks like the bracket is an easy enough install.


Yes


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Captriker said:


> So the Roamio can serve TV to the Minis and serve DVR content just like a Bolt? Interesting. It looks like the bracket is an easy enough install.


Yes.

But, aside from the necessary CableCARD mod, one key difference, especially for a FiOS setup, is that the Roamio OTA lacks any built-in MoCA functionality. So if the DVR won't be in a location where it can be connected to Ethernet, a MoCA adapter would be needed to supply the Roamio OTA with a wired network connection.

Other BOLT advantages are MoCA 2.0 bridging, Gigabit Ethernet, mobile streaming (x2), 4K support (w qualifications), and overall improved specs.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

mdavej said:


> FWIW, all my recordings on Hydra show time elapsed, and I get a *live guide* on the channel I'm watching if I up arrow.


 I think this is live grid which I don't like.
Hydra... Bring back Live Guide!!!!



mdavej said:


> Never wanted to have a clock on my screen all the time since I have one on my wrist, in my pocket, on my wall, on my microwave, etc., so I don't miss that.


I'm quite fond on the clock on the screen, haven't had a watch on my wrist since my first cell phone and gave away a Rolex I inherited and don't want to get up to go to the kitchen to check the time. There are problems with S codes on Hydra, but that won't impact OP.



mdavej said:


> And if you don't like Hydra on the the Bolt, you can downgrade (and lose voice control capability).


And lose all of your recordings. But then again you can just -- whops:


MikeChrisPhil said:


> Found similar situation in that transferring from Premier to new Bolt using TIVO online.
> 
> Selection of 40 or so resulted in partial transfers. All 40 showed up on Bolt as unwatched ready to watch. Most only were half copied. For instance, a 30 minute program would just freeze about half way through. The progress bar showed 30 minutes of video but they would just freeze frame midway through
> 
> ...





krkaufman said:


> Other BOLT advantages are MoCA 2.0 bridging, Gigabit Ethernet, mobile streaming (x2), 4K support (w qualifications), and overall improved specs.


What are the advantages of Gigabit Ethernet?


----------



## Captriker (Dec 31, 2017)

Gigabit Ethernet would help with streaming to a Mini that’s connected via Ethernet only. My switches are gigabit and at least two of my eventual Mknis will connect via Ethernet to locations where I don’t have COAX.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

Captriker said:


> Gigabit Ethernet would help with streaming to a Mini that's connected via Ethernet only. My switches are gigabit and at least two of my eventual Mknis will connect via Ethernet to locations where I don't have COAX.


I see, thanks. The processor on the Bolt is able to push content faster. I can't find the source for how much faster it is than the Roamio. Anyway, TiVo has in the past fixed software issues eventually and I think all the Bolt complaints can be fixed with software upgrades.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

chicagobrownblue said:


> I think this is live grid which I don't like.


I don't know what a live grid is. I'm talking about the horizontal list of every program coming up on that one channel just like the old live guide's vertical list but with thumbnails added. I wouldn't call it a grid but a strip. OP is coming from DirecTV which didn't have a Live Guide either, so would never miss it.


> And lose all of your recordings. But then again you can just -- whops:


OP has zero recordings on a brand new box, so makes no difference.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

mdavej said:


> I don't know what a live grid is. I'm talking about the horizontal list of every program coming up on that one channel just like the old live guide's vertical list but with thumbnails added. I wouldn't call it a *grid* but a *strip*.


Everyone else is calling it a *grid*, which is what I believe you have. Sounds like you never had the live guide, which I quite like and don't want to give up.



mdavej said:


> OP has zero recordings on a brand new box, so makes no difference.


So don't record anything, see if he likes Hydra and then roll back to the old GUI if he doesn't?

/OP You might want to rollback to the old GUI initially. If you don't like it, I think you can upgrade to Hydra without losing recordings, hopefully someone here can verify that. Since I have money to burn, I may take this approach.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

chicagobrownblue said:


> Everyone else is calling it a *grid*, which is what I believe you have. Sounds like you never had the live guide, which I quite like and don't want to give up.


Nobody is calling what I'm talking about a *grid*. I've had Tivo for years and know the difference between the Grid Guide (an actual grid with more than one row) and the Live Guide (vertical listing of upcoming programs on a specific channel). In Hydra, if you're watching Live TV and press up arrow, you get a single row high, horizontal list of exactly the same data you got in the old Live Guide. When you press Guide, you get the traditional Grid Guide that you think I'm talking about. But I'm not talking about that. I'm talking about the list you get when you press up arrow. It's not a grid by any stretch of the imagination. It's a strip, like a stock ticker is a strip, not a grid.

See how it shows the current program, then the next one to the right of that, and the one after to the right of that and so on. Keep going right to see all listings on that channel. Press Ch+/- to see the listings for other channels. Pretty decent substitute for the old Live Guide.










Yes you can upgrade to Hydra without losing any recordings. I've upgraded several boxes and not lost any.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mdavej said:


> See how it shows the current program, then the next one to the right of that, and the one after to the right of that and so on. Keep going right to see all listings on that channel. Press Ch+/- to see the listings for other channels. Pretty decent substitute for the old Live Guide.
> 
> View attachment 32355


Nomenclature aside, I doubt any firm adherents to the Live Guide would view that "strip" as much better than what the Grid Guide offers. It just doesn't provide the same density of information as a single page of the Live Guide.


----------



## Fant (Sep 1, 2016)

If are doing a new setup get one of the bolts and 4 minis with lifetime. Large investment up front but should break even in 2-3 years.


----------

